# When the master is not looking.....



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was in the kitchen making meatballs for our pasta. I came into the living room and found this  I was not impressed...her eyes were flashed with guilt I guess


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahhhh....its starting to happen..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Renee she has no guilt! I think she's smiling in the second one.....who knows the life she leads when you're in the kitchen?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Renee! She is doing no harm!! No harm at all.. She has needs. Cuddle needs! Don't be a mean mom! Look at that love! Look! It's adorable. She owns the sofa! Don't forget it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I adore that second picture! She looks so happy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Ahhhh....its starting to happen..lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not on my watch but some people are sneaky



Mazzapoo said:


> Renee she has no guilt! I think she's smiling in the second one.....who knows the life she leads when you're in the kitchen?


She did look like she had a smile it actually made me laugh She was repositioning and was kind of stuck



RuthMill said:


> Awk Renee! She is doing no harm!! No harm at all.. She has needs. Cuddle needs! Don't be a mean mom! Look at that love! Look! It's adorable. She owns the sofa! Don't forget it!


No she has her own sofa Christine is just a big suck ha!



dmgalley said:


> I adore that second picture! She looks so happy.


Yes she did look happy her mouth looked like it had a smile........not a good thing


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww I bet Christine will agree it's the best feeling when they cuddle up to you like that and put their head next to yours! You don't know what your missing hehehehe! Can't beet sofa cuddles....and yes she is most certainly smiling x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Aww I bet Christine will agree it's the best feeling when they cuddle up to you like that and put their head next to yours! You don't know what your missing hehehehe! Can't beet sofa cuddles....and yes she is most certainly smiling x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


OMG enabler yes it's cute but a no no I have done it too but not often. I think it happens more than I know  She wasn't technically on the couch she was on the human I had a moment with her months ago


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww bless! She is so cute and cuddly. It's 2am here so going to try and sleep, but just trapped my finger ouccchhhh! Night x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Awwww bless! She is so cute and cuddly. It's 2am here so going to try and sleep, but just trapped my finger ouccchhhh! Night x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Oh my go to bed How did you trap your finger it's only 9:23pm here ha! Feel better:hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Trapped it in my underwear draw of all things. Got a lovely blood blister this morning. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm loving Molly having a sneaky lounge around and cuddle on the couch with Christine. Very funny face on Molly 
Send Molly over here - I would allow her on my couch all day every day


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm loving Molly having a sneaky lounge around and cuddle on the couch with Christine. Very funny face on Molly
> Send Molly over here - I would allow her on my couch all day every day


I laughed cause she was stuck so had to help her out after I got the picture She couldn't get up she was on her back just stuck there hmm that means the couch is a dangerous place I think


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Trapped it in my underwear draw of all things. Got a lovely blood blister this morning. X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:laugh::laugh: too funny hope it's better today!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What underwear did you need at 2am??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What underwear did you need at 2am??


This is hilarious and I'm dying for the answer....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What underwear did you need at 2am??


I thought the same thing but didn't dare ask Maybe she is like Karen and had the edible kind Oh did I just go there ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Where's Tracey when you need her?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure she will pop up at some point with something smart


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Where's Tracey when you need her?


Sorry ladies - I was out getting a hangover for this morning


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> This is hilarious and I'm dying for the answer....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm also dying for the answer!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm I don't think she wants to explain she is avoiding this ha!! We are all waiting to hear this one!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Another thread that has gone off road!! (love the photo's of Molly). I'm wondering too though, maybe she is very organised and lays out the next days clothes...that's the boring explanation, I'm sure there could be more fun ones!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What underwear did you need at 2am??


That would be telling! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay okay! The drawer is in the wardrobe and the door was open slightly, which I have to say freaks me out! Got up to find the underwear draw was keeping it from shutting and trapped my finger in the dark! must have felt like a snack in the night and fancied a nibble on my edible underwear, I was so inspired by previous posts, I just had to have a pair 😜! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

......no really I don't have a pair but January sales are coming up....watch this space!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And here I was about to give you heartfelt advice about never keeping hand sanitizer and lubricant in the same underwear drawer!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't understand why anyone would want to take s break from this forum. You guys are often the only laugh I get all day. 
I am also in obsessive draw closer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Okay okay! The drawer is in the wardrobe and the door was open slightly, which I have to say freaks me out! Got up to find the underwear draw was keeping it from shutting and trapped my finger in the dark! must have felt like a snack in the night and fancied a nibble on my edible underwear, I was so inspired by previous posts, I just had to have a pair 😜!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:laugh::laugh: Too funny! I knew there had to be some kind of logical explanation for this


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to take s break from this forum. You guys are often the only laugh I get all day.
> I am also in obsessive draw closer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna, I haven't been able to get on here all day as it kept crashing!! It's been driving me mad....I don't think I could take a break again, I'd miss you all xxxxx Hope you all have a fabulous day today and all our lovely poos get something yummy and fun under the tree or in their stockings from Santa. Xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Donna, I haven't been able to get on here all day as it kept crashing!! It's been driving me mad....I don't think I could take a break again, I'd miss you all xxxxx Hope you all have a fabulous day today and all our lovely poos get something yummy and fun under the tree or in their stockings from Santa. Xxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


We had a blast hope you did too!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

